# Solved: Windows Server Backup - Multiple Internal Drives



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello TSG, 

*Background*

I am in the process of implementing a new backup system for the company where I am currently employed.

After discussion with management, it was decided that we would go with a two-fold system -- attach 2TB USB external hard drives to our handful of servers, have their respective servers perform scheduled backups using Windows Server Backup to the external drives, and then have a 3rd party cloud storage provider backup the .vhd files created on the external drives. [_I know this is far from the most efficient method, but believe me when I say we discussed other possibilities. There were other factors we had to consider which ultimately led us to this decision_].

We are preparing for the possibility of having to perform bare metal restores.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Question*

My question is: on servers that have multiple internal hard drives (with only the C: drive containing Windows, the rest data), does the .vhd file that's created contain all the data from multiple drives? And if so, does that not create problems when restoring?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have scheduled a test backup for after-hours to verify exactly what happens, as I can only find examples online that give 1 internal harddrive.

I will update this thread tomorrow with what I find, but I would appreciate any additional insight anyone could offer.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Update & Resolution*

My test backup was successful, and it did as I thought it would -- it created multiple .VHD files, one for each internal drive.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Given this, in the event of a bare-metal restore, I can now restore the .VHD file that corresponds to the C: drive.

Then in order to restore the information on the other .VHD files, I can mount the files to the computer in Disk Management and view the .VHD as a local drive (_Note: this feature is only available in Windows 7 and greater_).

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lastly, Windows Server Backup "hides" the external drive after performing a backup to it. In order to access the external drive (and in my case for the 3rd party cloud backup to detect it), you must re-assign the drive a letter within Disk Management.

If you run into a similar situation or have questions after this thread has expired, feel free to send me a private message. I'm not going anywhere.


----------

